# Got my F&F R1 slots yesterday.



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I opened all of them and ran a few without doing any of my usual cleaning, oiling and and breah in and they all run excellent. Then I pulled one apart and did my tweaking and all I can say is WOW! These cars really run great.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yep, the second and third releases of the XTs are great runners. Even the stock rear tires aren't too bad if you smooth them down a bit with fine sandpaper or an emery board. The only minor issue I have with the latest XTs is what they did to the gearplate clamp. They bent the last little nib in the clamp too much and now it's too hard to remove the thing. At least they're trying. Can't wait for the Mopar Muscle XTs...............beep beep.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> Yep, the second and third releases of the XTs are great runners. Even the stock rear tires aren't too bad if you smooth them down a bit with fine sandpaper or an emery board. The only minor issue I have with the latest XTs is what they did to the gearplate clamp. They bent the last little nib in the clamp too much and now it's too hard to remove the thing. At least they're trying. Can't wait for the Mopar Muscle XTs...............beep beep.


Mmmm, Mopar Muscle

Dave


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I just ordered F&F R2. Was going to wait for Mopar Muscle, but F&F R1 run so good I don't want to skip a release. I will get Mopar Muscle also and I am anxciously awaiting Bowtie Brigade.


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

I think I saw a list before, but does anyone have a list a what cars are going to be in the Mopar Muscle and the Bowtie Brigade release?

Thank, Dave :wave:


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

We had our stock Magna-traction race allowing JL cars last night, so I decided to race a "box stock" JL car.

*I selected the JL F&F R2 Mazda (Minus wing).*

I had to work late, so I opened the car just minutes before the race was to start. I did nothing more then tweak the shoes so that they lay flat on the track surface, and remove all that horrid white grease from the axle and gears replacing it with good old sowing machine oil, my personal lube of choice. I then put a set of press on silicone tires on the back and off I went.

Mind you this car had been sealed in it's little plastic tomb just minutes earlier, and had no run time to break it in nor did it have any of the so-called problems (wheels out of round, axle slop etc.) that some people keep B_tching about.

Also keep in mind I'm racing with guys that have 20 years experience each in tweaking Mag chassis, so no one in the pack is a slouch! When it was all said and done, I took _*second*_ place and only missed first by one lap! 

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## higgprime (Mar 28, 2003)

Omega said:


> I think I saw a list before, but does anyone have a list a what cars are going to be in the Mopar Muscle and the Bowtie Brigade release?
> 
> Thank, Dave :wave:


http://www.playingmantis.com/er/coming_soon.php


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Maybe the wing would've made the difference!


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

higgprime said:


> http://www.playingmantis.com/er/coming_soon.php


Higgprime, Thank You. 

Dave


----------

